# p938??



## Jeggs (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a any information on when the p938 will hit our local gun shops? Also does anyone have any insight on this gun?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The gun was just release at SHOT Show this week, not many or going to have had their hands on it yet. It's basically a scaled up P238 and while Sig had some issues with the 238, the 938 sholuld hopefully reap the benefits of those growing pains and be problem free.



> *The P938 is scheduled to start shipping around the second quarter of 2012. Expect to see these at the NRA convention.*


----------

